# Cages Only 2007



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

Figured since there are new threads for x-pensand NIC why not one for cages. This is what I have for now. Hopefullysoon I can have an NIC setup. My parents have said they will help out!So possibly for next month that whole wall will be NIC setup. 

Hope no one minds!


----------



## Haley (Feb 3, 2007)

Good thinking!

I changed the title to cages only 2, since we have cages only 1 as closed. 

Now lets see some more pics!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

Figured so many new members might be a goodidea. I just can't I might have the first NIC one sometime this month.Next one well next month! My parents said they will pay forit.:bunnydance:I love being spoiled.


----------



## cuddles (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is my rabbit cage. We got one, and sheoutgrew it, then we got another one, and thought it was bigger, but itwasnt...so we just put them together.



*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 26, 2007)

this is tabethas cage. it seems small but notfor her. i dont have very many toys so her cage stays empty so she hasroom to spread out. this is her indoor cage for the winter months untilspring comes and i build her a hutch which will have many more toys init.


----------



## tinac (Feb 27, 2007)

Heres ollies cage


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 27, 2007)

Well....Mallory and Morgan don't have a cage...they have a "bedroom"...


















And....I just have to include a picture of their litter boxes, rediculious, HAHA...









_- Amy_


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll add my NIC cage to the list.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Mar 8, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Figured since there are new threads for x-pens and NIC whynot one for cages. This is what I have for now. Hopefully soon I canhave an NIC setup. My parents have said they will help out! So possiblyfor next month that whole wall will be NIC setup.
> 
> Hope no one minds!


That blue cage is extremely tiny.:?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2007)

It's okay,juicyjuicee. He's in a bigger cage at themoment and is being bonded into a trio, where he'll be in a large NICcage. Elvis was kind of an emergency situation and reallyjust needed to get out of where he was.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

Yup he was dumped at a petstore. The thing he was in was half that size.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 8, 2007)

I have two cages likethat, although they are a little bit bigger. 



:bunnydance:


----------



## f_j (Mar 10, 2007)

Here are Rupert and Penelope's cages:


----------



## Haley (Mar 10, 2007)

f_j, my foster girls came with the sameblue/gray cage you have. I was surprised how nice it is! Its too smallfor them, but great for a small-sized bunny. What do you use for litterin the bottom? I put some wood pellets, but they expanded too much


----------



## f_j (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Haley! I just put newspaper in thebottom - you're right, it isn't very deep so anything that expandstoo much won't work. Is yours the 82 or the102? They come in the two sizes, and I am really happy withours (we have the 102). The part I love the most is how easythey are to move around...every cage should be on wheels!


----------



## Haley (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree, cages on wheels are great. My cage isthe 102 as well. I cant use it though because I dont have a ramp (andam too lazy to build one). But its in storage in case I need it for anyemergency rescues!


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Mar 15, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote:*


> this is tabethas cage. it seems small but not for her. idont have very many toys so her cage stays empty so she has room tospread out. this is her indoor cage for the winter months until springcomes and i build her a hutch which will have many more toys in it.




How long is your bunny kept in this cage at a time??


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

Just to update. Only one is in a cage for now till bonding is done. This is the on that was in the little cage.


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 15, 2007)

*bunsterlove1969 wrote:*


> *ani-lover wrote: *
> 
> 
> > this istabethas cage. it seems small but not for her. i dont have very manytoys so her cage stays empty so she has room to spread out. this is herindoor cage for the winter months until spring comes and i build her ahutch which will have many more toys in it.
> ...



she doesnt stay in very often only at night and during the day while iam at school. otherwise she is gallavanting my room. she fitsvery well in this cage i know it may look a little small but she is abig ball of fluff mostly and currently she is on the bottom of her cagewith the whole top floor down due to the need of re liter training her.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll be honest ani-lover, that cage really doeslook horribly small. Given the fact that rabbits are most active atnight, and she's in it all night, tells me she's probably cramped. Plusshe's in it while your at school, which is several more hours. From thepicture, when she is sitting on the top level, her head is almosttouching the roof. :shock:

Rabbits are supposed to be able to stand on their hind legs and theirears never touch the top of the cage. Now this may not go for allcages, however she doesn't look like she can stand up on her hind legsat all. That's one very cramped cage, no matter how fluffy she is.

That metal ramp is also extremely tiny compared to the size of therabbit. I guess it worries me because I had2 rats in a cagethat same size, so I can't imagine a rabbit being in oneforany amount of time perday.


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Anilover - that cage is far too small - whateveryour bunnies size! As MBH says, bunnies need to be able to stand ontheir hind legs...on both top and bottom level. I wouldnt even put aguinea pig in that cage.

Bunnies need space to hope about and flop out - it looks like yourbunny doesnt even have chance to do that, and given the amount of timeyour bunny is in that cage i think you seriously need to considerbuying or making her a new cage.

If she is continued to be kept in those cramped conditions then yourbunnies health is seriously going to deteriorate - and quickly.

If you need information on how big indoor cages / space should be forrabbits please let me know and i will pm you some information.

I'm afraid our RSPCA (royal society for the provention of cruelty toanimals) would dismiss that cage as being far too small, and cruel tokeep your bunny in that.


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 17, 2007)

i have been taking care of rabbits for about 10years and i think i am taking very good care of my rabbit. it is notyour business to say what my rabbit can and cant fit into since youdont know her size. she is perfectly comfortable in her conditions andcan most certainly stand up on her hind legs. i dont need anyinformation on cages. FYI her health is not going to deteriorate sinceher cage is always clean and she is a healthy active rabbit. also youshould not talk to me about this anymore as it is not your business soi suggest that you keep your thoughts to yourself.

thanks, ani-lover


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Mar 19, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote:*


> i have been taking care of rabbits for about 10 years and ithink i am taking very good care of my rabbit. it is not your businessto say what my rabbit can and cant fit into since you dont know hersize. she is perfectly comfortable in her conditions and can mostcertainly stand up on her hind legs. i dont need any information oncages. FYI her health is not going to deteriorate since her cage isalways clean and she is a healthy active rabbit. also you should nottalk to me about this anymore as it is not your business so i suggestthat you keep your thoughts to yourself.
> 
> thanks, ani-lover




Are you being so defensive because you know we are right? :shock:

That cage is FAR too SMALL for your bunny, and i am not the only person that thinks that!


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Mar 19, 2007)

And I"m inthe process of building a large NIC cage with big run area in a spare bedroom 

Jessi


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Mar 19, 2007)

*CheyAutRanch wrote:*


> And I"m inthe process of building a large NIC cage with big run area in a spare bedroom
> 
> Jessi




What a lovely hutch Your buns look very relaxed and happy.Whats that green grass/hay on the bottom - it looks gorgeous! I wantsome!


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Mar 19, 2007)

Grass? What's that? That's a foreign word here in Arizona haha! 

It's hay. I have horses, so I have PLENTY of hay, and the bunnies arehappy for that  They get bermuda (grass) and alfalfa (since they'revery young, I read alfalfa is good for their age?)

And thanks, I love that hutch  I think the buns, do, too... they'realways relaxed in it  And you can see the water bottle with meltingfrozen water... it's warm here  But they come inside when it's hot,don't worry about that  In fact, I took that picture right before Ibrought them in, or right after I put them back (I forget which)

Jessi


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

That is an awesome cage!:bunnydance:


----------



## turbosmommy (Mar 19, 2007)

we have had turbo going on two years and withintwo years he has already one threw 2 cages and now is on his thrid, egrows to much. dont get me wrong he is still a small bunny but theother cages didnt look comfortable enough for him.

this is his 2nd cage!!!






this is his new spacous nic condo. i think its too big for him now.lol
ENJOY!


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 19, 2007)

turbosmommy, i like your cage. how many cubes does it have?


bunsterlove1969, i am not being defensive i am simply saying she isvery comfortable in her cage and i dont understand why you think it issmall. she is a small rabbit and has a lot of time to run outside ofher cage every day. she gets free run of my room for 10 hours every dayand hardly wants to come out sometimes. i am buiding her a 4 x 3 foothutch in the spring and next winter when she comes inside again shewill have an nic run attatched to her cage so i suggest you stoptalking nonsense.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2007)

Anilover,

I have that cage and my bucks love it. I bought most of mine beforethey put in the 2nd level and then I got a few after they did that andthey love to run up and down that ramp.

In fact, I think my buns frequently try to get on a waiting list forthose cages versus some of the larger ones because they see the othersrunning up and down the ramp!!!

Peg


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 19, 2007)

Tinysmom, that is really cool Tabetha likes torun up and down that ramp and it is a good size cage for her i justdont like someone telling me it is too small repeatedly. right nowtabetha is only on one level because i have to liter train her but inabout a week she will have the top floor back. Do you think it is agood size cage?? like for you??


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Jessi that is a great hutch!! I often hear USmembers talking about how it's hard to find a decent sized hutch there,looks like you've been lucky. Reminds me of the nice big ones here.


----------



## turbosmommy (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks ani-lover turbos cage is 3X2. itsactually to big for him. Turbosits on the top level floor andonly takes up have a square.:bunnydance:


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Mar 20, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> turbosmommy, i like your cage. how many cubes does it have?
> 
> 
> bunsterlove1969, i am not being defensive i am simply saying she isvery comfortable in her cage and i dont understand why you think it issmall. she is a small rabbit and has a lot of time to run outside ofher cage every day. she gets free run of my room for 10 hours every dayand hardly wants to come out sometimes. i am buiding her a 4 x 3 foothutch in the spring and next winter when she comes inside again shewill have an nic run attatched to her cage so i suggest you stoptalking nonsense.




Bunnies are supposed to able to hop at least 4 times whilst beingcaged, and stand on their hind legs- your bunny certainlycant do that. That cage is far too small ani-lover.

I also suggest you stop talking nonsense, and get the proper living arrangements for your rabbit.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 20, 2007)

Bunster,your tone is out ofline,please lighten up! We won't be allowing thisargument tocontinue without deleting posts, so please don'trespond, you've made your point.

My bunnies aren't caged at all, but they still find spaces smaller thanthat to sleep in half the day or more. Tabetha isout of the cage for 10 hours a day, and she can run up and down theramp, and stretch from the bottom of the ramp to the top. 

And AniLover has explained that it's the indoor winter cage, which isalso at the suggestion of members who told her rabbits should beindoors. Her old bunny, Domino was an outdoor rabbit if yourecall, and people gave her flack for that, too, even though he washealthy and happy and lived to the ripe old age of 15! 

Spring is not far away, she'll have a fine new hutch!Ani-Lover is anattentive caregiver,she has our fullsupport. As someone else said, we make do with what we havewhen we have to! I have no doubt Tabetha is one happy bunny. 

This is a thread for showing pictures and not attacking the pictures of others!


sas


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks very much pipp. 

i have been given a lot of aggravation. i simply dont see the problemand there is not one. when spring comes i will start work on her hutchand then she will be out door and happy and when the terribly coldbored winter comes she will be back inside in this cage with anattatched nic run.

any mods or admins are welcome to delete the posts reguarding the argument including this if you desire.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 20, 2007)

*CheyAutRanch wrote:*


> And I"m inthe process of building a large NIC cage with big run area in a spare bedroom
> 
> Jessi


Jessi, that is one kick butt hutch! Where did you get it at? I love theway it's made and has the little shelf in the top right hand corner. Ialso like the ramp that goes down into the second level and it's allllgrass. Bunny heaven!


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 20, 2007)

Here'sa pic of C&amp;C's LOVELYcage, built from the love of an AMAZING person.  (and of course thatperson is not me xp)






Theres a separator in the middle...and the cage isn't over there anymore. I took this pic on the day we made it. 

The one with the pink bottle is Cream and the one with the blue bottle is Cookie.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2007)

*Jessi....*I would LOVE to know where you got that hutch from as well. I live in AZ also!

I would like to get one for my buns so they can go outside for a fewhours in the summer every other day or so, just to get some fresh air!


_
- Amy_


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## CheyAutRanch (Mar 26, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> Jessi that is a great hutch!! I often hear US memberstalking about how it's hard to find a decent sized hutch there, lookslike you've been lucky. Reminds me of the nice big ones here.






Thanks  Yes, I did a lot of searching, and all the good ones were outof the US  So I was happy to find this, even though it wasn'tcheap... but I think it's worth it 

Jessi


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Mar 26, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> *CheyAutRanch wrote: *Jessi, that is one kick butt hutch! Where did you get it at? I love theway it's made and has the little shelf in the top right hand corner. Ialso like the ramp that goes down into the second level and it's allllgrass. Bunny heaven!




Thanks!I got it throughwww.petsmart.com it's pricy but Ithought worth it. Since you can't see what's under the hay on thebottom... it's wood on 2/3 (to the right of the ramp) and mesh on theother 1/3 (left of the ramp). 

I wasn't sure a bunny would use the shelf above the 2nd floor, boy was I wrong! They love it! THey like to spread out on it 

I have a litter box in the "box" part (top right), I was surprised how easily they started using it! 

Jessi


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 26, 2007)

I may have to save up and get that hutch. Ireally like it and I think it would be neat for my buns to get outsidea couple times a week on cool days.

Building one is probably out of the question, I can't do it by myself and my fiance gets bored easily, hehe.

Possibly we can build just a run with an attached box thing to go in.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Mar 27, 2007)

Haha, I would be HORRIBLE at building one, too! 

I thought about the run thing with box idea, but hubby didn't feel itwas safe enough... he may be right, but since I don't know just HOW Iwoudl have done it, I have no clue  He really wanted me to get thehutch I got, and I really liked it... I saw one in the feed store I goto, same hutch, way before I got my buns, before I even thought abouthaving buns, and liked it, so.... (but it was $100 MORE there! AGH! Andsince Petsmart had free shipping...!)

Jessi


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, building one would be an experience, forsure. I want to save up for a new camera before getting an outdoorhutch though. For now if I want to take them outside, I can just use abunch of NIC panels made into a pen.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 8, 2007)

My b/friend built this for the Piggies and Rabbit. The Rabbit sleepsand eats downstairs...she has the run of the house hence the lack offloor space, the top is for the piggies who tend to hide a lot of thetime. It is 4x3ft and definitely big enough for her. 

This was my b/friend's first attempt to build a hutch/cage. He had noidea at first. Work still has to be done on it but for his firstattempt I think is is brilliant. The pets love it and Fidget is veryhappy to have an option to come and go as she pleases. She loves hersoft bed the most.


----------



## miahsgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

That is a small cage.You should watch craigslist(CL) in the free list and in the pets list.You can find a good cage fora low price if not free.We are not picking on you.We just know you wanta healthy happy bunny.Right?


----------



## miahsgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

^ above is ment for anti-lover.I forgot to put your name sorry!


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 8, 2007)

her cage is not small and she gets about 10 hours of excersize outside of her cage getting free run of my room.

thanks! for the suggestion.

for everyone else please stop teling me these things!i do not want to answer to anymore.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 9, 2007)

Ani-lover's cage is a great size for one bunny, especially if the bun is getting 10 hours out-of-cage time a day.

Just remember that there are THOUSANDS of bunnies living in very tiny cages out there, Ani-Lover's bun is not one of them.



_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Apr 9, 2007)

Cutiebunny that's a really cool cage


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Michaela its not as good as some of theones on here. Its unfortunate that we could not find any of that whitemesh stuff (NIC?). But they like it and thats the main thing. If anyonecan suggest how to make it better please let me know. 



THanks


----------



## MicksMom (Apr 24, 2007)

Shaker's breeder calls this hiscastle. It started out as a 24"Wx24"Lx18"H cage fromBass. Last Christmas, Shaker got another cage the samesize. I cut half the floor out of the old cage (there is asupport rod under it), left the top off the new one, and stacked them.


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2007)

heres his cage. but if we talk about actual enclosures i should take apicture of myroom cuz he never goes in his cage anymore lol.


----------



## flowerpower (May 1, 2007)

Just adopted Flower on Sunday, build this cagestarting at 7 am this morning (Monday), and finished it by2pm. I had already build a C&amp;C cage (got the ideafrom GuineaPigCages.com) for my two guinea pigs, but made a fewalterations for the bunny. Please let me know if you see any"red flags". This is my first bunny, though we have many otheranimals. I did a lot of research on this site and other cagesthat people had built. As far as the specifics: grids are fromBed,Bath,and Beyond. A little more expensive, but larger andlook much more polished. The bottom is coroplast wrapped in aultra plush fleece blanket from Ross (5.99, I love thatstore). The 2nd floor is coroplast with grass carpet, but Ithink I am going to cover it with some blankets and add a couple smallterra cotta pots. I used 5 L shaped shelf racks from OSH,which only cost about 80 cents each, along with about 100 zip ties juston the L racks, my hands are raw! They made the 2nd floor extrasturdy. I used about 250 zip ties on the entire cage to makeit super sturdy. The 3 panels on the bottom are zip ties onlywith clamps so that I can open the front and let her out. SWeare moving this week and we are going to get a pet pen and connect itto the cage so that she can run outside of the cage. I alsomade a door on the top. The pots are from OSH for about 5bucks, and I recruited my husband to cut a hole out of it for ahide. The blanket in the pot is fleece pillow cover fromRoss. I took it out of the pot later today and opened thecenter, to make it more like a cup/snuggle.


----------



## juicyjuicee (May 3, 2007)

Flowerpower I love the cage.

I really like what you did with the pots. Very creative.


----------



## Hoef Tha Boss (May 4, 2007)

Here is the cage that I made myself fromplexiglass, wood square dowels and coroplast. The secondlevel is held currently by one dowel under the middle and one on theend along with the dowels around the side. I plan on addinganother support underneath. The litterbox is in the endwithout the second level and they both use it pretty well. Ihave the waterbottle and food bowl on the second level as you cansee. I have a few toys in there that they play with and amagazine that they both love to chew on. I also bought alittle box that I set next to it during their play time so they canjump in and out as they want to. If I were to build it again,I would make sure the coroplast is exactly the same length as the sidesbecause the bottom level is about a half inch longer than theplexiglass which creates a small hole where litter can leak outwhenever they were just becoming litter trained. I would alsouse thicker dowels to add more support. I have added thickerones for some of it which have helped, but it would have been better tojust start off with them. I would also try to cover the endof the second level with something that they cannot chew throughbecause they are starting to chew through and I might need to get a newpiece of coroplast or add another support. Other than that, Ithink that it has been a pretty good cage with plenty ofspace.


----------



## ani-lover (May 4, 2007)

*me too! how many panels is that cage total?
juicyjuicee wrote:*


> Flowerpower I love the cage.
> 
> I really like what you did with the pots. Very creative.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 4, 2007)

Flowerpower, great cage, how did your husbandcut the flower pots? Great idea, did you sand the edges sothey are not sharp?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 4, 2007)

Here's Pepsi's cage this is already in anotherthread but oh well....here it is again...and yes thats the petstorecage on top, and the bottom is her litterbox...Plus its going to bebigger once Ozzy comes home.


----------

